# PiP's NaPoWriMo links



## PiP (Apr 1, 2017)

# 1 Footprints in the Sand


----------



## PiP (Apr 2, 2017)

#2 Sky Rats


----------



## PiP (Apr 4, 2017)

#3 I Spy


----------



## PiP (Apr 4, 2017)

#4 Futile


----------



## PiP (Apr 5, 2017)

#5 Grannies on Parade

My attempt at a Limerick


----------



## PiP (Apr 5, 2017)

#6 Waves


----------



## PiP (Apr 6, 2017)

#7  Aperitif at Five


----------



## PiP (Apr 7, 2017)

#8 Beach Babe Granny

Humor in rhyming couplets


----------



## PiP (Apr 8, 2017)

Working Through the Bucket List

Yes, I really did wear those leggings!


----------



## PiP (Apr 9, 2017)

#10 Magic Mermaid 

Yay :cheers: we are 1/3 of the way through!


----------



## PiP (Apr 10, 2017)

#11 Retreat


----------



## PiP (Apr 11, 2017)

#12 Retro Reminder

Words refused to flow today


----------



## PiP (Apr 12, 2017)

#13
Pebbles or Purgatory?


----------



## PiP (Apr 12, 2017)

#14 Clerihew poem inspired by Daniel. That's the form not the content of the poem.


----------



## PiP (Apr 13, 2017)

#15 Driven


----------



## PiP (Apr 13, 2017)

#16 Demons


----------



## PiP (Apr 14, 2017)

#17 Sandcastles and Crap! (Language Warning)
No offence intended to considerate dog owners


----------



## PiP (Apr 14, 2017)

#18
Rodeo Surfer


----------



## PiP (Apr 15, 2017)

#19 Grandma Says


----------



## PiP (Apr 16, 2017)

*#20 Senryu?*


----------



## PiP (Apr 16, 2017)

#21 Jealousy
(Emotion Poem)


----------



## PiP (Apr 17, 2017)

#Fishing (Mature content)


----------



## PiP (Apr 18, 2017)

#23 The Devil Has Standards


----------



## PiP (Apr 18, 2017)

#24 Senryu (or something close)


----------



## PiP (Apr 19, 2017)

#25 Barbecue Bob (Mature Content Warning)


----------



## PiP (Apr 20, 2017)

#26 How was your day?


----------



## PiP (Apr 21, 2017)

#27 Infidelity

This is my revised  Pip challenge entry. I understand we are allowed to include this.


----------



## PiP (Apr 22, 2017)

#28 White Noise


----------



## PiP (Apr 24, 2017)

#29 when is a Limerick not a Limerick?

Yes, it is a trick question!


----------



## RHPeat (Apr 24, 2017)

Carole

When Rick is shot in the head dead. Then only the lime is out on a limb. 

a poet friend 
RH Peat


----------



## RHPeat (Apr 24, 2017)

Carole
That was a trick answer for the trick question.


----------



## PiP (Apr 27, 2017)

#30 Who Bribed the Sun?


----------



## PiP (Apr 29, 2017)

#31
Haiku

(one for luck)


----------

